# Farmington Bay Ice



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

I should have asked this last night - but does anyone know if a boat can still be launched in Turpin Bay? Two days of cold temps and having not been out due to the holidays has me curious. Any responses are appreciated.


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

I was out on the 25th. Not a lot then. I'll bet it's getting thick now thou.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Its getting real thick. Lots of birds though - but it is tough to get to them.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I drove up this afternoon. Fried Feathers, or at least some of those involved, was on Unit 1 for a layout hunt. I talked to one of the tenders, he said they were shooting ruddy ducks and shovelers. So you could get a boat out today on Unit 1. There were quite a number of boats out on the Turpin, but I don't know how they did. Not sure how long before it will be locked up, maybe Tuesday, probably not later than Wednesday.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Doc - how have you been doing? One of my kids came and saw you - and just think I almost brought them to the appointment - then I could have finally met you....


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Doing well, thanks. Nobody told me anything about seeing your kid. Not that I could talk about it anyway. Been really busy with the flu, 122 last time I worked in Bountiful.

Took another drive up to FB today. It's pretty locked up. The only boats out were parked in the Turpin lot. Another MM headed out the airboat channel. That wind was vicious. I saw a picture of a MM resting on a fence, it had blown off the trailer going down the road. It was a longshaft on what looked like an Alumacraft hull, and I understand the guy had just bought it recently. I also heard an airboat blew off it's trailer. 

You had to really hate ducks to hunt today. I didn't hunt as I wasn't sure I could even get my canoe back up on top of my truck.


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

I was out on FB IN the wind not much flying. Was that you glassing the rest pond as those to guys walked across it ?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

carp slayer said:


> I was out on FB IN the wind not much flying. Was that you glassing the rest pond as those to guys walked across it ?


Yep. White Expedition, green canoe. Hard to miss. Stop by and say hello.


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

paddler213 said:


> Yep. White Expedition, green canoe. Hard to miss. Stop by and say hello.


I will next time I see ya.


----------

